# I brought ... with me



## mirind4

Hey all!
The situation is the following: I am talking with an engineer in Dutch, and I would like to tell him that "I brought my CV with myself" then I would like to give him in printed form. I would like to know how to say it in Dutch.

Needless to say, I tried to translate it:

- Ik bracht mijn CV met mezelf

- Ik heb mijn CV gebracht

- Ik bracht mijn CV mee.

Which one of them is correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

- "Ik heb mijn cv meegebracht/meegenomen." (De voorkeur voor "meegebracht" of "meegenomen" varieert binnen het taalgebied. In ieder geval een voltooide tijd (perfect tense) gebruiken.)
- "Ik heb mijn cv bij me."


----------



## ThomasK

As for "meegenomen" vs. "meegebracht":
- _je neemt mee_ to some place,
- _je brengt mee_ to your home, in general.
I might be overgeneralizing, but this might function as a rule of thumb.

Also remember: "along" is very often the equivalent of "mee" (_meegaan, meelopen, meedenken_, ...)


----------



## bibibiben

Dutch behaves a bit differently from English:

A.
Movement:
1. Iets/iemand _brengen_ (_away from the speaker_) = to _take_ something or someone.
2. Iets/iemand _brengen_ (_towards the speaker_) = to _bring_ something or someone.

Examples:
1. Ik breng de fruitmand/mijn zoon naar oma.
2. Breng (mij/me) de fruitmand/mijn zoon. [Or: Breng de fruitmand/mijn zoon naar mij.]

Never use _nemen_.


B.
Movement *while you happen to have something or someone with you* (*'along'*):
3. Iets/iemand *mee*_nemen _(_away from the speaker_) = to _take_ something or someone (with you/along).
4. Iets/iemand *mee*_nemen_ (_towards the speaker_) = to _bring_ something or someone (with you/along).

Examples:
3. Ik neem (ook maar) de fruitmand/mijn zoon mee naar oma.
4. Neem (ook maar) de fruitmand/mijn zoon mee (naar mij).

It's always _meenemen_, never _nemen_.

C.
*Deliberate* movement *with something else or someone else* (*'along'*):
5. Iets/iemand *mee*_brengen_ (_away from the speaker_) = to _take_ something or someone (with you/along)
6. Iets/iemand *mee*_brengen_ (_towards the speaker_) = to _bring_ something or someone (with you/along)

Examples:
5. Ik breng de fruitmand/mijn zoon mee naar oma.
6. Breng de fruitmand/mijn zoon mee (naar mij).

Never use _nemen_.

Note that there's hardly any difference between _brengen_ and _meebrengen_. The difference between _meenemen_ and _meebrengen_ can be quite small as well, although not negligible. Just make sure you don't use _nemen _when _(mee)brengen_ or _meenemen_ is required and you're good to go.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting notes, with more precision: it is more complex than I thought! (I generally use rules of thumb though because they're shorter...

As for 5: I am a little surprised. I think I'd never say that, but of course I am Flemish (I 'd say: "Ik neem de ...") or is there a difference based on "deliberate-ness"/ some kind of purpose?


----------



## mirind4

Waoo, thank you very much for everyone! I like these comments!


----------

